
From programmer to engineer - nickbolt
https://medium.com/@boltmick1/from-programmer-to-engineer-90b53727fe3d
======
megamindbrian2
Got some spelling errors there bro. "Fist" should be "first" "Along" should be
"all"? "Will" should be "is" "To" should be "too" "Were" should be "where"

